
Adblock Browser for Android has 4 trackers built in - niutech
https://reports.exodus-privacy.eu.org/reports/13675/
======
niutech
They claim: "Adblock Browser lets you browse the web anonymously and stop
companies from tracking your online activity." \- so what are these 4 trackers
doing in the APK: Adjust, Google Ads, Google DoubleClick, Google Firebase
Analytics?

Compare this to Ghostery: [https://reports.exodus-
privacy.eu.org/reports/5880/](https://reports.exodus-
privacy.eu.org/reports/5880/) \- 0 trackers, only 6 permissions.

DuckDuckGo: [https://reports.exodus-
privacy.eu.org/reports/12211/](https://reports.exodus-
privacy.eu.org/reports/12211/) \- 0 trackers, only 3 permissions.

~~~
navjack27
Compared to just normal ass chrome - [https://reports.exodus-
privacy.eu.org/reports/2367/](https://reports.exodus-
privacy.eu.org/reports/2367/) \- 0 trackers but yeah, permissions, lots of em.

~~~
niutech
Still less than Adblock Browser (31 vs 32 permissions)

